# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > فلسطين في القلب >  كلمات فلسطينية تحتاج إلى قواميس

## MR.X

كلمات فلسطينية دارجة في أي مشكلة أو عصبية وطبعا مابيحكيها غير اللي ماخد باله من كلامه ومابيحب يغلط بحدا  
الله لا يوطرزلك: تحتاج قاموس لمعرفة معنى وطرز يوطرز وطرزة :Db465236ff:  
يلعن ديخك: لو لقيت معنى وطرز بالقاموس أكيد راح تلاقي ديخ
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
يلعن أبو سنسفيلك :شو هو السنسفيل عشان نعرف أبوه :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  
يقطع تميسك: أكيد عارفين شو التميس  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  
يحرق حريشك: الحريش هو شيء بس ما سبق واستدللت عليه :Db465236ff:  
ينعن عوكش: طبعا عوكش بتعرفوه مش محتاج شرح بس لو حدا معه صورة يوريني صورته :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  
يعمي اقمارك: الاقمار اللي بتدور حول الكواكب بس ماسبق وخبروني في توابع للبشر :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  
زي غراب البين: غراب معروف والبين معروف بس التشبيه قوي  :Db465236ff:  
يسكم حالك 


وجع يخلع نيعك 
يبلاك بزرقروق البقر :طبعا هاي محتاجة مترجم متخصص ولا تطلعوا في لأني مابنفع بها لوظيفة :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  
شو مي ذا ودث اوف يور شولدرز :يعني ورجيني عرض كتافك  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  
قرد يشربك: معقول قرد يشرب بني آدم ؟ :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  

فيه أكثر من هيك بس خلينا بهالدفعه كفاية 
 :Db465236ff: 
 :Db465236ff:  
عن جد بدهم قاموس :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Db465236ff:

----------


## شذى البنفسج

:Db465236ff:

----------


## MR.X

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## عُبادة

:SnipeR (72):

----------


## MR.X

اذا بتلاقي قاموس يفسرهم احكيلي 
 :Db465236ff:

----------


## بياض الثلج

طيب ترجمهم انت 
بدك تحكيلي انك مو عارف معناهم  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]يا ريت القائمين على صنع القواميس ينتبهوا لهاي النقطة!!!!  :Db465236ff:

----------


## MR.X

*انخم = اخرس*



*طلطميس = الرجل الذي لا يرسل ولا يستقبل يعني مـــيــــــح*



*خريط = واحد قاعد بكذب*



*هشيت = نفس المعني بس خرطه أقل*



*هلقيت = الاّن الاّن*



*بديش = لا أريد*



*اقبض ياخوي = خدلك هالعاهة*



*اخمع = اخبط = امزع = اسلخ = يعني بالعربي اعطي بس بدفاشة*



*مكحمش = فاطس = فاقع = فارط = مسخسخ = يعني مات من كثر الضحك*



*هدي اللعب = انطز = اختصر = اهدى ولا بدعس في بطنك*
 :Db465236ff: 


*خطي مطي = سري مري = رايح جاي*




*من قاع الدست = يعني قوية*



*زينقو = اسبست = حاجة بتنحط فوق سقف لدار للي معوش يصبها بطون , مثال الأغنية الشعبية 'بس فوق الزينقو'*



**



*حشو = قصو = بمعنى الغيبة والنميمة , طبعا على استعداد انه نعطي دروس بهيك أمور , احنا شعب دكاترة في هاي الشغلة*



 :Db465236ff: 

*بنقلو تور بقول احلبوه = مش فاهم الطخة من اللخة*






*شوقع بوقع يارب يوقع = كلمات شيطانية تستخدم لجلب شوء الحظ*



*سكموني = شخص يحاول أن يصبح مودرن بس مش زابطة معه*







*ولك غو = يعني انصرف = انقلع*



*طقع 'بتمييز القاف' = يعني انسى غرامك فات*







*حركشة = حركات استفزازية للخصم في بداية كل طوشة*


*بدك الصحيح و لا ابن عمه*

*مقدمة لكذبة من الحجم العائلي*


*وماشفنالك إلا*

*موسيقى تصويرية لفيلم هندي من تأليف محلي ( بس على فكرة هاي دارجة عنا كتير )*


*صلي على النبي*

*استراحة لكثير الكلام ليبلع ريقه* 


*وما كذبت خبر*

*عبارة لنفش العضلات وبداية لكذبة ورسم بطولات ما حصلت إلا بالخيال* *وعلي الطلاق بطل القصة ما بكون عارف وين هو*


*انت بعدك ما بتعرفني*

*تقال عندما يشعر المتكلم انه تبهدل وانمسحت بكرامته الأرض وبحاول يصلح موقفو*


*نشفت دمي*

*تقال للذي يطلب كل دقيقة إعادة نفس الجملة بطريقة مختلفة*


*الله يستر على خلقه*

*تقال بعد نهاية كل قصة تم فيها نشر قصص لا تقال لمواطن أو مجموعة من*

*المواطنين وبعد ما يفضحهم وما يخلي لأهلهم وأهل أهلهم بقلك الله يستر على خلقه وما إلنا بسيرة الناس*


*اتمنيتك معي*

*وهاي بتنقال إذا بدك تقهر واحد بعد ما تقلو قصة سويتها أو طلعه وفيها متعة و فايدة*

*سجرة = شجرة*



*اسكوميه = يعني ايس كريم هههههههه ( الدلع )*


*الفرشوحه = يعني سندويش الشاورما بالغزاوي القح*


 :Db465236ff: 
*برقان = برتقال بس الواحد بيكون مستعجل*
 :Db465236ff: 
*بوزك = وجهك*

*الدالية = هي شجرة العنب*

*يقال تعال نقعد تحت الداليه بمعني هيا بنا نجلس تحت شجرة العنب* :Db465236ff:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]Dr. X
فعلا انك جنتل  :Db465236ff:

----------


## MR.X

:Db465236ff: 

مشكور

----------


## بياض الثلج

مادد بوزك شبرين = زعلان ومكشر

راسك يابس = عنيده

يي يي علينا = يعني بعدين معاك يا ربيع  :Db465236ff: 

ياعمي = حسد من الآخر

هدول اللي متزكريتهم يا قاموسنا انت يا ربيع  :Db465236ff: 

جد حلوه لهجتنا ومصطلحاتنا  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## MR.X

*[align=center]* 
*مشكورة على مشاركتك الحلوة*
**

*فنطز من هون = يعني اقلب وجهك بسرعة* 
*[/align]*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]هو يعني من المعروف عن الفلسطينية انو لما بدو يحكي الواحد كيف ما يرمي كلمتة بتطلع صايبة!!
كلمااااااااااااااات كلها معبرة والكلمة الها مليووووووووون معنى  :Db465236ff: 


[align=center][/align]

----------


## MR.X

:Db465236ff: 
 :Db465236ff: 
 :Db465236ff: 

اشي من الاخر

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> هو يعني من المعروف عن الفلسطينية انو لما بدو يحكي الواحد كيف ما يرمي كلمتة بتطلع صايبة!!
> كلمااااااااااااااات كلها معبرة والكلمة الها مليووووووووون معنى


 
 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]شباب ما تنسوا الملطوش
والملطوش هو : النّيرة!!!

ولك هاتلك 20 ملطوش لألطشك خمسين كف يعمن ضوّك!!

[align=center][/align]وهاي صورة نص مليون ملطوش!!

----------


## شذى البنفسج

:Db465236ff:

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> *انخم = اخرس*
> 
> 
> 
> *طلطميس = الرجل الذي لا يرسل ولا يستقبل يعني مـــيــــــح* 
> 
> 
> *خريط = واحد قاعد بكذب* 
> 
> ...


 
 :Db465236ff: 


وينتى؟؟  هاد يالي تعلمتو من الفلسطينية ودايما على لساني ..
دخيل فلسطين شو بحبها ..

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]طبعا وينتى يعني : إيمتى!! أي متى؟؟ !!!  :Db465236ff:

----------


## MR.X

:Db465236ff: 

 :Db465236ff: 

*الفرشوحه = يعني سندويش الشاورما بالغزاوي القح*




 :Db465236ff: 

*برقان = برتقال بس الواحد بيكون مستعجل*


 
*هدول احلى اشي*
 :Db465236ff:

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> طبعا وينتى يعني : إيمتى!! أي متى؟؟ !!!


 
طبعا بعررررررررف ..

----------


## MR.X

:Db465236ff: 
 :Db465236ff:

----------


## anoucha

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: والله انك ضحكتني  خلص في واحد فلسطيني بيدرس عندنا بس التقي فيه بدي استلمو على ضربة تخلع رقبتك و قرد يشربك لحد تسمع انو انوشة بالمستشفى

----------


## MR.X

:Db465236ff: 
 :Db465236ff: 
 :Db465236ff:

----------


## The Gentle Man

> شباب ما تنسوا الملطوش
> والملطوش هو : النّيرة!!!
> 
> ولك هاتلك 20 ملطوش لألطشك خمسين كف يعمن ضوّك!!
> 
> وهاي صورة نص مليون ملطوش!!


 
بسموها شيكل


الله يعطيك العافية يا ربيع
شليت امل اللهجه
يعني هلا اللهجه صارت مضحكه  :SnipeR (40):  :SnipeR (40): 

بس اشوفك حسابك وقتها 


ماشي يا كلبي ( قلبي )

----------


## MR.X

:Db465236ff:

----------


## بياض الثلج

روووووووح غاد يا ربيع 

غاد = يعني بعيد 

تعاااااااااال جاي يا ربيع 

جااي = يعني قرب 
 :SnipeR (40):

----------


## MR.X

:Db465236ff: 

كم جاي = تعال هون
 :Db465236ff:

----------


## بياض الثلج

شلونك = لوني ابيض  :SnipeR (19): = كيف حالك

----------


## MR.X

:Db465236ff: 

لونك اخضر

----------


## بياض الثلج

ممعوط = مشدود

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

:Db465236ff:

----------


## MR.X

ما شاء الله  فايكين ورايكين = يعني مصحصحين ووضعكو لوز  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## بياض الثلج

بديش = لا أريد :SnipeR (30):

----------


## بياض الثلج

معفكش = غير مرتب 

اميت - يعني متى 

 :Db465236ff:

----------


## ملكة الليل

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ملكة الليل

نص الكلمات مابعرفها 
بس لو اجينا للوضع الفلسطيني الداخلي الحقبقي كل منطقه بتحكي شكل
ولازم لازم يخلطو مع كلامهم كلمات من اللهجه التركيه وكلمات عبريه يعني مصطلحات يهوديه
يعني بالمختصر بتطلع مش فاهم اشي
(زي الأطرش بالزفه)
اسأل مجرب




طبعا (زي الأطرش بالزفه) اتوقع كلمة فلسطينيه

----------


## بياض الثلج

*[align=right] 
ازعق عليه = نادي عليه

الزغيرة = الزغنونة = صغيرة 

بوس التوبة
زي الحيط او اللوح .. يعني ضخم وطويل كتير
قاع بريق .. بمعنى مش نافع
غز الابره = دق الابره
فراطة= فكة مصاري

نوري = الشخص عندما يكون صوتو عالي فيتم تشبيهه بالنور


[/align]*

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

> كلمات فلسطينية دارجة في أي مشكلة أو عصبية وطبعا مابيحكيها غير اللي ماخد باله من كلامه ومابيحب يغلط بحدا  
> الله لا يوطرزلك: تحتاج قاموس لمعرفة معنى وطرز يوطرز وطرزة 
> يلعن ديخك: لو لقيت معنى وطرز بالقاموس أكيد راح تلاقي ديخ
> 
> يلعن أبو سنسفيلك :شو هو السنسفيل عشان نعرف أبوه 
> يقطع تميسك: أكيد عارفين شو التميس  
> يحرق حريشك: الحريش هو شيء بس ما سبق واستدللت عليه 
> ينعن عوكش: طبعا عوكش بتعرفوه مش محتاج شرح بس لو حدا معه صورة يوريني صورته 
> يعمي اقمارك: الاقمار اللي بتدور حول الكواكب بس ماسبق وخبروني في توابع للبشر 
> ...


 :SnipeR (19):

----------


## دليلة

ويقلك اللهجة الجزائرية غريبة   :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## نجمة المنتدى

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

يسلموووووووو

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]
شباب بتعرفوا كلمة (مترّح) !!!!؟؟

يعني متلا بنقول احنا .. الكتب عندي على الطاولة مترحه!!
او .. روح تأكد انا شفت الكعك عنده مترّح!

و (مترّّح) معناها انو كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير وفوق بعضه!

هاي لما حكيتها من كم يوم تذكرت انها ما انذكرت هون  :Icon29: 
[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
من الكلمات الدارجة على السنتنا كلمة (إجعــــي) !!

واجعي معناها (إتكيء) .. فمثلا الأم بتحكي لإبنها وهم قاعدين بالحاكورة على الفرشة والحصيرة
وبعد اكلة زيت وزعتر واثناء شرب كاسة الشاي ... :

"يما اجعي حالك وريّح رجليك"  :SnipeR (61): 
[/align]

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يا عمي اللهجة الفلسطينيه حلوة ورائعه

----------


## doaa mohammad

ربي يسعدهم الفلسطينيه شو ماحكو وكيف ما حكو

----------


## عاشقة الربيع

كتير حلوين 
لما انت ترجمهم خبرني يا سوبر مان

----------


## الوسادة

و الله مع احترامي لجميع اللهجات بس اللهجة الفلسطينية من اجمل اللهجات و مع احترامي لمستر اكس فهادي مو من ضمن الكلمات الموجودة ضمن قاموس الكلمات الفلسطينية هادي جديد نزلت عالساحة و كل الناس بتحكيها 

بس في بعض الكلمات من الي حاططهم و من اللي حطهم هدوئة فعلا هم من ضمن اللهجة و ما حد بيحكيها غير اهل فلسطين 

عالعموم الموضوع كتير حلو و مسلي و انا انبسطت فيه

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*يا عيني يا عيني من زمااااااااااااان عن هالموضوع 
هدولة كيفك انتي؟ يسلمو عالتعليق الحلو ..
وما دامها سيرة وانفتحت خدولكم هالكلمة .. :

من الكلمات الفلسطينية كلمة "نهج" بفتح النون والهاء وتسكين الجيم
ونهج معناها راح او غادر .. وهاي ما بتحكيها غير نساوين جيل النكبة لإنو ما عادت تنحكى بهالأيام ، فمثلاً بتيجي الإم بتقول لإبنها : يما وين ابوك؟ نهج؟
طبعا بتنحكى هيك : نهاااااااااااااااااج (مع مد الهاء بطريقة فلسطينية خاصة) 
*

----------


## Sc®ipt

اول مرة بشوف هالموضوع
بس صدقا حلو
جارِ الإطلاع عليه من البداية  :Smile:

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

الموضوع حلو كتير مع إنه من زمان
اللهجة الفلسطينية حلوة كتير وانا من محبينها

في كمان كلمة 
بَحِر تا قلك>>>شوف لـ أحكيلك
بَحر يعني اطلع عليّ

هاي اللي خطرت ببالي هلأ ولو إتذكرت اشي جديد راح ارجع 

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------

